# Oakley Crowbar Snow Goggles (Matte White/Fire Iridium)



## snowblower565 (Feb 13, 2014)

So I'm about to head up to the mountain and I check the current weather: "Partly cloudy" reads Mt. Spokane's website. Suddenly I realize that my goggles won't provide me much protection against the glaring sun. After making a desperate Google search for a snowboard shop, I find one that has a few pairs; I decided to go with the Oakley Crowbar Snow goggles because they were just within my budget, and they had an orange lens that would remedy the sun's rays.

Honestly, I couldn't have wished for better goggles. The lens provided super sharp vision and did an excellent job of reflecting the sunlight, which came in handy because it was a very sunny day. It was also really comfortable to wear, even after hours of riding, and it fit very snug on my head. On the durability side of things, these goggles were as tough as leather: I managed to catch my toeside edge on a choppy section of the slope and I hit my head on the packed snow. I was pretty sure my goggles took most of the impact, so I examined them to see if they were damaged, but surprisingly the goggles were just fine. My only criticism would be that the pair was fairly small and offered only a limited view range.

Overall the Oakley Crowbar Snow are exceptional goggles and I would recommend them to someone who wants a new pair without breaking his or her wallet. The goggles come with many great features like anti-fog treatment, triple fleece face foam, and Flexible O Matter® chassis.










You can get yourself a pair here at: oakley.com


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

thanks for the sales pitch!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Got 4 pairs, don't use any of them...


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Got 4 pairs, don't use any of them...


bro i gotta ask. are you just rolling in money? from convos ive had with you and the posts you make it seems like you are just chilling without a job and own LOADS of stuff that aint cheap and just go snowboarding all the time in the most expensive country it is to live in... 

whats your secret!! haha.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I once won the lottery...  Haha

£10


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

This reads more like an ad than a review.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

CONFUSED.COM

2 threads the same at different times, which is why the other thread has no posts... Haha


----------

